# Help - change of visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I am currently on a life partners visa however i broke up with my partner "a while" a go. The reason i stayed with this visa as i was slightly unhappy with my job and therefore wanted to be happy before i put my work on the General works visa.

I'm still stuck in the same position.

I have a new partner (but obviously being on a life partner visa with someone else, i cant show 2 years together - cleverly or not).

I have a law degree (though it cannot be converted to a south african law degree until i go back to my home country and do a years further course and further conversion courses here in SA) - my question is, is my only option a general works visa, and does it HAVE to be in law??(as i have been advised) 

Just looking for another way so i don't have to be unhappy in the work place for so long!  thanks!

(my current life-partner visa (temp) expires in May 2015)

K


----------

